# The Cheap Zurgh Skull Makin' Method



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Here is how I make lots of cheap paper mache skull replicas.

Zurgh Skull, How Done

not sure why this didn't embed...

Stuffs you will need-
-A foam skull
-Glue (see below)
-Mache clay (see below)
-2 double rolls of 2 ply tp (toilet paper)
-2 1/2' - 3' sheet of aluminium foil
-masking tape (for the pull string)
-duct tape or an office stapler & staples. (used to patch up the skull after you pull it from the foam skull)
-contractors (or other heavy duty) string

My current* TOP SECRET glue recipe(aka glaint, pronounced Gl-aint)
Per Gallon-
-2 cups old or new paint
-2 cups PVA glue (Elmers school glue or wood glue) 
-2 cups of flour, mixed in a mixer with 3 cups of water
-the rest is just enough water to round out the gallon of glue (8+ cups)
-shake or mix vigorously before each use.

My current* TOP SECRET mache clay recipe:
Per batch, about a large margarine tubs worth- 
-1 double roll of 2 ply tp, soaked, ran through a blender, squeezed very dry(for a thicker clay, squeeze almost all the water out, for a gooey/pasty clay, leave clay a bit more moist, then hand shred the clumps into little pieces.)
-2 cups dry wall mud
-1 cup dry flour
-1-1 1/2 cup homemade glue (glaint) 
- I used to add 1/4 cup pd boiled linseed oil, but it doesn't seem to make a big difference.

{*I am known to alter my recipes, these are the most current as of this thread.}

Tips-
-Go easy with the paint brush on the tp, work it too much & it breaks down into a hard to work with paste,
-Wear gloves
-The clay isn't very messy (unless it is very gooey) and can be used indoors, but the paint-on tp is super messy & should be done outdoors or in a garage. 
-Be careful with the foil, if you tear a small hole, use a small bit of tape to patch, if you tear it up too bad it is better to restart with a new piece than to tape up & piecemeal it. That makes the pull string a lot harder to impossible to use. If that happens, you will end up needing to use a razor knife (that will cut into the foam skull underneath.)
-The paint-on mache works great with paper towel mache, too 
This is a modified version of "Spookie Blue's?" skull how to, I think... I came across this before I joined Hauntforum, many computers ago...

Lemmy know if ya' need any more info...


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

The code looks right, perhaps just a lazy link...


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

That's a cool technique Zurgh.
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks Lunatic! 
I forgot to mention-
- that it takes 1-2 DAYS (depending on the weather) to complete 1 skull copy.
- I dry them with a big ol' Patton fan in the garage
- you can make an ok copy off of the 1st clone, but making a copy off that doesn't work out so well...
- A gallon of 'glaint' costs under 3$ & a batch of the mache clay is under 3$ as well.
- You can make at least 4 (or more, not sure but I think I've made more than 8) with 1 batch of glaint and 1 batch of clay... so that's about 1.50$ -.75$ (US) per skull.
- When I want to make a bunch of skulls, I use 3 foam skulls, and clone some of the first generation copy's, too.

- Oh, yeah... almost forgot that I use them to make a lot o' me' zombies...


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Wow! Thanks Z! That is such a great tutorial and one I am going to definitely give a go. You can NEVER have too many skulls! I have been dying to have a relatively inexpensive way to duplicate skulls and then you went and created this tutorial. Thanks for sharing with me, you sir, are a prince.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Let me try:






Success! The way to fix it is to delete the "s" from "https" in the link after you paste it.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks RoxyB!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

That was great. I loved your tutorial. The only problem was the music was hypnotic. I couldn't help but to move with the music. It was like you were a snake charmer and I was the sna...never mind.


----------



## Mattimus (Oct 23, 2013)

Very hypnotic... but I still loved it.


----------



## HavenHaunt (May 17, 2013)

great detail on the tutorial. Do you seal them? If so what do you use?


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

You are all very welcome. I see the mind control is starting to take effect...

I have yet to make a finished, uncorpsed skull, HavenHaunt. They have all been further sculpted into complete zombies. Once the zombies are finished and painted, I seal them with coat of "polycrylic"... If I were to leave them out in wet weather, I'd look into using something stronger.


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

What a great technique! Thank you so much for sharing. Now I just have to remind myself that this is here! 
(I love the music too...very funky!)


----------

